# What is your baby boys name going to be?



## Swanny

We have chosen ours :)

He will be Elijah Louis.

We already have an Isaac Lee soon to be big brother! and I think they go nicely together.

Anyone like to share theirs?

x


----------



## IsabellaJayne

If baby is a boy, which Im pretty sure he is, he will be called Ollie :)


----------



## Missnurse

I can't decide I've got several!

Murray, Gregor, Riley, struan, Rory and I am growing to like hunter too and I don't even know what I'm having yet!

Middle name will be Craig James after OH and my dad :D


----------



## NinaAutumn

I wish I knew! I like Harrison but OH isn't convinced, at the moment he's called Spud...I have a feeling he'll be Spud for a few days after he's born too.


----------



## Swanny

I decided on LO's name with my first son before he was born too. I don't know can't really explain but just feels like that is his name. Nothing else seems to sound/feel right. It's the same this time round. There are other names that I like but when I say them it's like I'm calling him the wrong name and it doesn't feel right lol.


----------



## mummytobe_93

i have a good feeling mine is a boy and he will be called Charlie Oliver :)


----------



## KatyR

If we have a boy he will be Elliot x


----------



## Amy89

If we have a boy he will be Oliver or Dylan :)


----------



## MrsPeacock13

My son will be Owen Thomas.


----------



## MommaJJ

My baby boy will be named Arthur x


----------



## Glitter_berry

I still have no idea. :/ 
Boys are sooo much harder to name than girls. Lol


----------



## jammers77

Joel if we have a boy.


----------



## Luvmysunshine

Ours will be Lane Alexander. We already have Liam Anthony and Landon Paul. So DH felt like we needed to stick with an L name.


----------



## Breezybaby80

This is something I'm panicking about cos I'm having a boy and I can't think of a name! I'm 26 weeks so only 14ish weeks to go and time seems to be flying and I'm worried that he will be born without a name lol. 
I don't like popular names and ones I did like seem to be making a big come back atm. I like names that are a bit unusual or not very heard of but I'm running out of names. I did like shay but have seen way too many girls called shay on American tv programmes and did like Cohen but because it means Jewish priest and is a Jewish surname where people can get offered it has put me off. Aghhh I need a name! Lol


----------



## Mummy Bean

Well our son is Parker Edward. 

Think this one might be Douglas Elliott.

Although not set yet.


----------



## nullaby

Oh and I cannot agree. We dislike each others names and don't agree on any new ones lol!! He likes Linus, I like Edwin Daniel or Eli Daniel. Our somewhat mutual name is Liam.


----------



## AussieBub

If we have a boy we're leaning towards the name Alexander Peter. However nothing is set in stone yet.

-AussieBub


----------



## Amsan

FOB likes Brandon. I like Lucas or Elijah. I can't decide :(


----------



## Glitter_berry

nullaby said:


> Oh and I cannot agree. We dislike each others names and don't agree on any new ones lol!! He likes Linus, I like Edwin Daniel or Eli Daniel. Our somewhat mutual name is Liam.

I like Eli too, but my husband doesnt :(


----------



## AussieBub

I wanted Eli but my husband refused it because of some religious significance, I don't know. He is very religious and I'm an agnostic so I don't think about or understand the reasoning behind certain biblical names.

-AussieBub


----------



## PaiytonsMummy

I love the names Skyler or Lotan , but OH hates them both, so I think our little man will be named Jamie Lucas. Although my DD wants us to name him Thomas/Tomas.


----------



## Amy89

I love George, but the middle name will be Michael, so....that's a no lol


----------



## Amsan

Amy89 said:


> I love George, but the middle name will be Michael, so....that's a no lol

This gave me a good chuckle! Of course kids wouldn't know who George Michael is! Still too funny.


----------



## Glitter_berry

AussieBub said:


> I wanted Eli but my husband refused it because of some religious significance, I don't know. He is very religious and I'm an agnostic so I don't think about or understand the reasoning behind certain biblical names.
> 
> -AussieBub

My husband just doesn't like it because of the movie the book of Eli..

Our girls name though was something completely nerdy and I had no problem with it.. Lol I didn't even think of the movie when picking names lol


----------



## AussieBub

My DH and I are sci fi lovers and each name we've chosen is after a character from a sci fi series. Except Alexander, I kept dreaming of a baby boy called Alexander that's why we're thinking about that name. But the name Eli came from two tv shows that i like. Eli from 'Stargate Universe' and Eli from 'Lie to me'. I was pretty bummed out when DH turned the name down.

-AussieBub


----------



## Glitter_berry

I really hope he comes around for you..
At the moment we have settled on Austin.. But I still really love Eli..

The two middle names are from his side, so I could pull I hate the middle names so I'm having Eli, but I'm just not that crazy.. yet :haha:


----------



## Louise88

We have Anthony picked out but i think this will change as im wanting a more rock star sounding name, my oh is into guitars, heavy rock, collects skulls (not real ones lol) so i will more then likely ask for suggestions if my baby turns blue :)


----------



## Swanny

Would he go for Elijah and then it could be shortened to Eli? lol

Although Elijah is biblical so if he doesn't like anything biblical I imagine it would be a no.

x


----------



## Swanny

Luckily me an OH both love the name Elijah but it was never even on our 'list' for our first baby.

Our list for first baby was:

Evan
Louis
Aiden
Aaron

but we chose Isaac as that was our favourite all along. This time round we don't have a 'reserve' name. Like I say nothing else seems right it's like his name just is Elijah already lol.

x


----------



## sweetpea417

Our baby will most likely be Thomas Brady and we will call him Brady :)


----------



## Glitter_berry

Louise88 said:


> We have Anthony picked out but i think this will change as im wanting a more rock star sounding name, my oh is into guitars, heavy rock, collects skulls (not real ones lol) so i will more then likely ask for suggestions if my baby turns blue :)

We had the name Jax picked out, but it was too rockstar for us.

Maybe it would suit you :)


----------



## Cala

If this baby is a boy his name will be either....


Peter Nicholas.... first name after DH's dad and middle after DH.

or

Peter John.... first name after DH's dad and middle after my dad.


I still haven't decided (lol)


----------



## stephaniexx

If this is a boy, he is going to be Daniel Jacob :)


----------



## AussieBub

Swanny said:


> Would he go for Elijah and then it could be shortened to Eli? lol

Can't have an the name Elijah as it's younger brothers name. I knew with his brother being Elijah (whom they occasionally call Eli) it'd be a stretch to have that name but I didn't think he'd reject it on religious terms.

-AussieBub


----------



## mildred81

This little boy will be Xavi Joseph, my son is Remy William and our daughter is Zuri Iris so we thought they went quite nicely together xx


----------



## possiblyp18

We are calling our little man Finley Robert Phillip. Middle names have a meaning but the first name has been chosen as its our favourite :) x


----------



## Nicolalove353

So far it is between:

Nathan Israel
Asher Israel

My moms side of the families heritage is Jewish, which is where Israel came from. I am leaning more towards Asher because it isn't as common and it really has grown on me a lot!


----------



## ckylesworld

Clinton Zane James (first name after his dad and James after grandfather)

call him Zane


----------



## emu361

We're having such a hard time with boys names! If we had been having a girl we both loved Priya Jean but of course we're having a boy and can't pick out a name!

My husband likes Jack (middle name would be Louis) but we also kind of like Sawyer and Silas, though I don't think Louis goes as well so I don't know what we would do for a middle name. My husband's name is Josiah and he sometimes goes by Si so I kind of like Silas because it could be shortened to Si also...

Boys names are so much harder!


----------



## maisiemoo

I'm championing Sebastian if we have a boy - OH, annoyingly, isn't sure.


----------



## BubsMom17

My baby boy's name is Gabriel James. Took us a while to agree on the middle name.

DS1 is Daniel Julian. I love love love his name. :) <3


----------



## BubsMom17

I see some great names here ladies! You all have excellent taste, even if our OHs are pains...


----------



## bubbles82

possiblyp18 said:


> We are calling our little man Finley Robert Phillip. Middle names have a meaning but the first name has been chosen as its our favourite :) x

This is similar to what we might be naming our LO if it's a boy! Philip was decided as a middle name before we considered any first names, as it's DH's name and he has his dad's name as his middle name and wanted to carry that tradition. We both like the name Finley but I'm not sure it sounds right with Philip as a middle name. Maybe we need another name to separate them like you have!


----------



## WantaBelly

My almost 3 yr olds name is Beau and if this is a boy we are thinking Behr, or Briggs


----------



## src

Our son is going to be Elliott Patrick. I wanted Ivan Elliott but my fiancé didn't care for Ivan. Elliott is the only other name I liked nearly as much, so it was settled! Patrick is fiancé's middle name and we thought it sounded nice together.


----------



## d_b

We (well I) have just started making a list. I like Elliott, Isaac, and Finlay from what I've seen here.. Also had Dylan and Thomas on my list.. Boys names are so hard!


----------



## Sazaroo

Our baby boys name is going to be 'Leo Jacob' :) 
Ooh never written it down before, makes it more real -
Eeeeek! X


----------



## Mummy Bean

mildred81 said:


> This little boy will be Xavi Joseph, my son is Remy William and our daughter is Zuri Iris so we thought they went quite nicely together xx

Loving ur name.


----------



## Guppy051708

Swanny said:


> We have chosen ours :)
> 
> He will be Elijah Louis.
> 
> We already have an Isaac Lee soon to be big brother! and I think they go nicely together.
> 
> Anyone like to share theirs?
> 
> x

Those are lovely together <3

We have two boys already. DS1s name is Isaiah Joseph and DS2s name is Elliot Nehemiah. Had this one been a boy we would have gone with Levi Israel. We are having a girl and this is our last one, so we wont be using it but part of me is sad bc i really really love it! But i have to admit i am so ready to have daughter, so im okay with the trade off :blush:


----------



## Komatsu

It looks like this baby will be named Berry Daniel , hubby's choice . I don't mind it , will call him Bear most of the time but my first choice was Cedar but he nixed that . We have a Willow and Rowan so I wanted to stick to the tree theme .


----------



## broodymrs

Our baby will be called Dylan Arthur xx


----------



## missbabes

If Lil'un turns out to be a boy we'll be calling him Scott David John.


----------



## trythisagain

We are naming our little boy after my grandfather...John. 
My grandpa passed away the day we got our bfp...and I was absolutely torn apart. DH decided that day that his name would be John after such a wonderful and amazing man &#9829;&#9825;


----------



## rachelleigh

IF we have a boy... we really like Kieran Thomas or Finn Michael... haven't decided yet and probably won't make any final decisions until after baby is born. We have a very Irish last name and my DH has a very Irish first name so we wanted to continue the Irish name tradition... :) Now girls names, I am clueless!


----------



## mildred81

Mummy Bean said:


> mildred81 said:
> 
> 
> This little boy will be Xavi Joseph, my son is Remy William and our daughter is Zuri Iris so we thought they went quite nicely together xx
> 
> Loving ur name.Click to expand...

Thank you, we're really happy with it (although there is still plenty of time to change our minds) the others on our list were Beau and Xander x


----------



## Laurenmomma

If this is a boy I think we are going to call him Nate


----------



## Rockinmomtobe

rachelleigh said:


> IF we have a boy... we really like Kieran Thomas or Finn Michael... haven't decided yet and probably won't make any final decisions until after baby is born. We have a very Irish last name and my DH has a very Irish first name so we wanted to continue the Irish name tradition... :) Now girls names, I am clueless!

OH and I are both very Irish ....our little boy with be Colin Patrick :)


----------



## possiblyp18

bubbles82 said:


> possiblyp18 said:
> 
> 
> We are calling our little man Finley Robert Phillip. Middle names have a meaning but the first name has been chosen as its our favourite :) x
> 
> This is similar to what we might be naming our LO if it's a boy! Philip was decided as a middle name before we considered any first names, as it's DH's name and he has his dad's name as his middle name and wanted to carry that tradition. We both like the name Finley but I'm not sure it sounds right with Philip as a middle name. Maybe we need another name to separate them like you have!Click to expand...

Same for me really.. Phillip is my fathers name and as there hasnt been a boy born on my dads side of the family for 33 years its nice to be able to do it :) Robert is my partners middle name and his fathers first name. :) At first i didnt really think phillip went but with the surname it all goes pretty nicely.. although i can see myself changing things around before he arrives haha x


----------



## dogluvr

Ours is Elijah James.


----------



## Noo

Jenson Eric for this little one - DS is Coby Richard James


----------



## mummy2be...

If its a boy I like

Teddy Stirling
Or
Arthur Jamie
Or
Nate Stirling 

The first names because we like them, the middles after family members


----------



## Laurenmomma

mummy2be... said:


> If its a boy I like
> 
> Teddy Stirling
> Or
> Arthur Jamie
> Or
> Nate Stirling
> 
> The first names because we like them, the middles after family members

Teddy or Nate


----------



## TTC..HMandTS

Jordan Byron :) Byron after his fathers middle name 
Hayley Jayne :) Jayne after my middle name


----------



## bubbles82

possiblyp18 said:


> bubbles82 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> possiblyp18 said:
> 
> 
> We are calling our little man Finley Robert Phillip. Middle names have a meaning but the first name has been chosen as its our favourite :) x
> 
> This is similar to what we might be naming our LO if it's a boy! Philip was decided as a middle name before we considered any first names, as it's DH's name and he has his dad's name as his middle name and wanted to carry that tradition. We both like the name Finley but I'm not sure it sounds right with Philip as a middle name. Maybe we need another name to separate them like you have!Click to expand...
> 
> Same for me really.. Phillip is my fathers name and as there hasnt been a boy born on my dads side of the family for 33 years its nice to be able to do it :) Robert is my partners middle name and his fathers first name. :) At first i didnt really think phillip went but with the surname it all goes pretty nicely.. although i can see myself changing things around before he arrives haha xClick to expand...

My DH thinks Finley Philip sounds great, I wish I could agree on it. I'm not sure about having two middle names but if we have a girl she will probably have both our mum s names for her middle names so she will have two! DH wants the middle name after himself for a boy but his mum for a girl, and I would hate my mum to feel left out with that one. I'm sure we'll never use the middle names anyway so it shouldn't really matter to me so much.


----------



## possiblyp18

bubbles82 said:


> possiblyp18 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bubbles82 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> possiblyp18 said:
> 
> 
> We are calling our little man Finley Robert Phillip. Middle names have a meaning but the first name has been chosen as its our favourite :) x
> 
> This is similar to what we might be naming our LO if it's a boy! Philip was decided as a middle name before we considered any first names, as it's DH's name and he has his dad's name as his middle name and wanted to carry that tradition. We both like the name Finley but I'm not sure it sounds right with Philip as a middle name. Maybe we need another name to separate them like you have!Click to expand...
> 
> Same for me really.. Phillip is my fathers name and as there hasnt been a boy born on my dads side of the family for 33 years its nice to be able to do it :) Robert is my partners middle name and his fathers first name. :) At first i didnt really think phillip went but with the surname it all goes pretty nicely.. although i can see myself changing things around before he arrives haha xClick to expand...
> 
> My DH thinks Finley Philip sounds great, I wish I could agree on it. I'm not sure about having two middle names but if we have a girl she will probably have both our mum s names for her middle names so she will have two! DH wants the middle name after himself for a boy but his mum for a girl, and I would hate my mum to feel left out with that one. I'm sure we'll never use the middle names anyway so it shouldn't really matter to me so much.Click to expand...




Me and my partner have said the same. The middle names would never be used so it shouldn't matter as much. I already have a daughter called Ellie-may and although she is not named after my mum the may part of the name runs in her side of the family so I am hoping she don't feel upset about the fact my dads first name has been chosen. OH's parents are not around so we don't have to worry about how they feel.
Oh btw I think Finley Phillip sounds ok :) x


----------



## bubbles82

possiblyp18 said:


> bubbles82 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> possiblyp18 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bubbles82 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> possiblyp18 said:
> 
> 
> Oh btw I think Finley Phillip sounds ok :) x
> 
> Some days it seems to grow on me more than others, I just sometimes think it sounds too much of a mouthful with both names beginning with the same sound. My boss's surname is Finlay too so I find it a bit awkward in case him or my colleagues thinks baby is named after him! I was kind of hoping we might suddenly think of something else we like but with only 13 weeks to go I think Finley will stick now. I love the name Phoebe for a girl but DH isn't keen, says it sounds too similar to Philip but I don't think it sounds anymore similar than Finley does, especially when he'll probably get the nickname Fin and DH is always Phil!
> 
> I'd love to have a middle name for a boy after my dad who we lost a couple of years ago, I know it would mean the world to my mum, it's just not a name I'm keen on and don't think DH would agree.Click to expand...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Click to expand...Click to expand...


----------



## rachelleigh

Rockinmomtobe said:


> rachelleigh said:
> 
> 
> IF we have a boy... we really like Kieran Thomas or Finn Michael... haven't decided yet and probably won't make any final decisions until after baby is born. We have a very Irish last name and my DH has a very Irish first name so we wanted to continue the Irish name tradition... :) Now girls names, I am clueless!
> 
> OH and I are both very Irish ....our little boy with be Colin Patrick :)Click to expand...

Colin is my DH's name, love it!!


----------



## kaykay

We are pretty sure his name will be Zane Lennox :) xx


----------



## Swanny

dogluvr said:


> Ours is Elijah James.

Good choice :)


----------



## Pielette

My DS is Noah Christopher, his brother is going to be Milo James.


----------



## xjesx

I love Jensen and my hubby I know loves Coby.



We are thinking either Nolan James or Colton James.


----------



## noodles13

can I post on here even tho I am tcc lol

if and when it happens ive chosen Reggie for a boy :D

my oh chose the girls name because ive already got 2 daughters Neli Tallulah and Nancy Beau so he said if its a girl its his turn so I chose the boy name lol

loving all the names ive read tho :thumbup:good choice ladies


----------



## Noo

xjesx said:


> I love Jensen and my hubby I know loves Coby.
> 
> 
> 
> We are thinking either Nolan James or Colton James.

You evidently both have good taste ;)


----------



## PrincessMommy

If we have a boy it will be Emmett... I'm in love love love with that name :)


----------



## onetwothreebp

Our baby will be Cohen Allen, should we be so lucky to get :blue:!!


----------



## beachgal

Ugh I still haven't decided!
I'm thinking possibly:
Blake Robert 
Or
Robert Blake 
Or
Emerson Robert


----------



## +tivethoughts

We found out yesterday we are having our second boy. His name is Finley Robert


----------



## MUMOF5

When I get pregnant again and if its a boy, he will be called Lincoln Jack or Lincoln Arthur. Me and DH love that name. Other names we have thought about are Joseph/Joe and Brody (which I still really like too).


----------



## Noo

MUMOF5 said:


> When I get pregnant again and if its a boy, he will be called Lincoln Jack or Lincoln Arthur. Me and DH love that name. Other names we have thought about are Joseph/Joe and Brody (which I still really like too).

I LOVE Brodie for a girl though could never use it with a Coby :lol:


----------



## Abryant86

If its a boy he will be named Pryce Carter :D


----------



## Sarahs85

If we have a boy I think the name will be Bodhi (like Cody with a B instead) Laverne. Laverne is my hubby's late grandfathers name.


----------



## missZOEEx

I have an Isaac Alexander Charles. 
But for baby #2 if it is a boy we've decided on Isaiah James for the two middle names.... 
& for the first we like..... 
-Lincoln. 
-Theo.
-Logan.
-Liam. 
-Caleb.
-Mason. 

:)


----------



## Glitter_berry

PrincessMommy said:


> If we have a boy it will be Emmett... I'm in love love love with that name :)

Love this name too. It's in my top 3.


----------



## Proserpina

It will be Serge Constantine if it is a boy. We will call him by his middle name, Constantine. I'm picking up a copy of _Constantine_ Issue #1 (DC comics just rebooted the series in March) today, to frame and display on baby's wall if it's a boy. I've also commissioned a buddy of mine to do a painting/drawing for me, as she'll be the only person who knows baby's sex in advance. If it is a boy, she's going to do an artistic representation of the 4th century emperor to put on baby's wall. 



WantaBelly said:


> My almost 3 yr olds name is Beau and if this is a boy we are thinking Behr, or Briggs

I love Beau. Back in 1986, I wanted to name my baby brother "Beau" after the She-Ra supporting character (spelled "Bow" on the show, but that's stupid). My parents _almost_ went with it. 

But they decided to let my grandmother name him, wherein he became saddled with the much more mundane Steven. He did get Beau as a middle name, though!

BTW, I know we haven't talked much since the EDD: Sept 20 thread, *WantaBelly*, but grats on your pregnancy! Hope this is your rainbow baby.


----------



## PrincessMommy

^^^^ my baby cousins name is Beau :)


----------

